# WHOA.. another board..



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

cool, ill have to do some reading..

http://216.102.118.146/bbb/specv.html


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice to see you here placenta.  In the words of the ever-wise mike young, "Our Sentra forum has over 30,000 posts, if you can't find it here, it probably doesn't exist.  " Nice to see another familiar name 

-Sam


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Welcome to Nissan Forums! Nice to see ya here man.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

welcome!


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

damn, why didnt anyone tell me all you guys were hanging out here too..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, we're the best-kept secret on the internet


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

placenta said:


> *damn, why didnt anyone tell me all you guys were hanging out here too.. *


Man, I just joined here not too long ago too. It's nice and quiet over here. Kinda more of the "stars of the forums" hang here. I like it cause Mike K. posts here more often and I like the vibe here a lot. I also like the way the forums look and what content I can contribute to it.  I'm in like all sorts of car forums, it makes me sick.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *Man, I just joined here not too long ago too. It's nice and quiet over here. Kinda more of the "stars of the forums" hang here. I like it cause Mike K. posts here more often and I like the vibe here a lot. I also like the way the forums look and what content I can contribute to it.  I'm in like all sorts of car forums, it makes me sick.  *


Am I a star!? LOL

Yeah this forum really has a different vibe, so it's always good to lurk around here.

I also found that since there are a lot more people that have been around the enignes longer some of my more difficult questions were answered (IE: The problem I am havng with my gas mileage).

So sit back relax, and soak up some nissan.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

cburwell said:


> *Am I a star!? LOL*


Hehe...I would say anyone that whores around(in a good way, I think) most of the online forums and possibly a subscriber to the SE-R Mailing List I consider to be a "star". 



> *So sit back relax, and soak up some nissan. *


Very well said!


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

This board is much diff than the b15sentra.net boards


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

GHSER7 said:


> *This board is much diff than the b15sentra.net boards *


Not to start a super huge discussion, but good or bad?


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

good of course.  Much more mature I guess I could say. Enough with all the BS that goes on there at times. It use to be much better.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mature is the right word. Newbies don't really flood this place. Mike Kojima lurks here, as well as a bunch of somewhat famous Skyline owners, and a ton of other extremely knowledgeable people.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Definitely know what you guys are saying. That's why I like lurking here as well. Seems like I don't really have to deal with all the newbieness(is that a word?) here as opposed to there. Still my home, but I can face the facts.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *mature is the right word. Newbies don't really flood this place. Mike Kojima lurks here, as well as a bunch of somewhat famous Skyline owners, and a ton of other extremely knowledgeable people. *


Hey look at me I'm a "Sorta-Newbie"  Not a Sentra Pimp anymore, or should it say Sentra Star. lol


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

damn, i didnt know about this place either, i've been using b15.net for everything up till now


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

tru me too


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

its cool to have a forum with alot of bitchin and flaming, but every now and then there are a few posts i could imagine people arguning for hours if they were discussing in person. i stopped frequnting some forums for awhile becuz there was so much spec vs. se and my spec is better becuz... and so on regaurdless of your trim level we all drive sentras and are usally near the botom of the food chain in our class. i like my sentra for what it is


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

*It just got a little dirtier in here*

'Evening, gents. I'm now here, too. I've heard good things, and I need to feed my addiction more than with jusr b15.net 

'sup placenta~


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

sup


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

sup dude


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Ive been here for awhile now, more lurking than anything but it is a nice site


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, unlike on some of the other boards, there is a much higher ratio of people who know what they're talking about here. So I tend to lurk and let my betters field the tough questions, whereas I'm usually one of the folks who has to smack sense into people on, say b15sentra.net.

Hello to the names I recognize, and back into lurk mode...


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

What's up Placenta, I to have just came here a little while ago. Alot of familier names...I screwed up my password and long story short my name on all the other sites is Tattude or Tatude. Just in case anyone thinks otherwise...See yea

PS any moderators able to help me out with that. Getting my name back that is


----------

